# Kratom and exercise



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kratom helps me keep motivated, do you think it would help my gym session? I usually get quite bored after a while, kratom might help the endorphin rush of exercise being an opioid after all


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Hex00 said:


> Kratom helps me keep motivated, do you think it would help my gym session? I usually get quite bored after a while, kratom might help the endorphin rush of exercise being an opioid after all


 There's no way I could exercise or lift on Kratom, it makes me way too relaxed and even if I could, I wouldn't feel safe doing it. Kratom makes me mentally focused and motivated, but physically it just makes me want to sit there and chill.


----------



## Boulder257 (May 9, 2013)

I have exercised on it before and did have a good workout, but I found that the workout very quickly reduced the effects of the kratom, so it really didn't matter that much.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Kratom leaves acts as a stimulator and sedative when ingested in small and large doses respectively. The use of Kratom blends is known to provide relief from chronic pain and menstrual cramps.


----------



## KratomNaturals (Feb 4, 2012)

Kratom could provide clean energy, in particular kratom tincture - at least it does for me and for our customers that provide active feedback. Since powders & extracts could leave you dehydrated after a workout, make sure you drink plenty of water before.

Personally, I would not exercise on kratom because I receive the same feelings of maybe an initial energy jolt but quickly followed by a more mentally focused physical serenity - having said that I'm going to see what exercise enhancement our FST might provide.

Chelsea
Proprietor
KratomNaturals.com


----------

